# KAET OTA



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone else have trouble getting KAET since it went digital only on VHF high 8? I can't get it with my HR20-700 or my Sammy's built in tuner.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

machavez00 said:


> Anyone else have trouble getting KAET since it went digital only on VHF high 8? I can't get it with my HR20-700 or my Sammy's built in tuner.


Yes, but I'm using a UHF only antenna. When they first switched over last month I was getting them fine for a while, but not anymore.

What kind of antenna are you using?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like an antenna issue, make sure your antenna is "high VHF" capable. I am sure after June 12th, there will be a lot more problems like this as channels move around.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm using a Terk HDTVi and is VHF High/Low capable.










HDTVi
Directional indoor UHF/VHF HDTV antenna

Features:
Optimized for HDTV reception
UHF and VHF elements for reception of all available broadcasts (channel 2-69)
Highly directional UHF element reduces signal interference
Product specifications subject to
change without notification.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

What area of town are you in? You may need to get an outdoor antenna depending on where you live.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just south of the Esplanade, 12 miles from the antenna farm on South Mountain


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Just south of the Esplanade, 12 miles from the antenna farm on South Mountain


Dumb question here, perhaps, but... you've moved the rabbit ears all around trying to lock on a signal?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

ziggy29 said:


> Dumb question here, perhaps, but... you've moved the rabbit ears all around trying to lock on a signal?


Yes.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

machavez00 said:


> Yes, and extended the VHF antenna to full length as well.


Well now all of a sudden I'm getting 8-1 again.

Is your antenna amplified? If it is amplified, try unplugging the power and see if that helps. Sometimes amplified antennas make things worse.

If you can't get 8, 10, 12 next week when the switch over happens, I'd recommend an amplified or an outdoor antenna.

You may have buildings in the way. I had a friends who used to live down there and they couldn't get any signals either.

BTW, all of the locals are available on D* now, and I do know about the channel 8 *burps* they are having.

Anyways, sorry to ramble. Let me know if you need any help.

Thanks


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Channel 8 has already shut off the analog transmitter and is digital on 8. I played with The antenna today and finally got all the channels to come in. I almost went to BB and bought one of the new flat antennas.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I lost 8 as well when they switched. I am in the Tatum Ranch area, had no problems with any OTAs prior, but now 8 has dropped off, I have to stretch out my rabbit ears on my Terk to almost horizontal and aim them directly toward the south, totally impractical. I have Dish, but sure enjoy bringing in additional OTA channels so I can record 3 HD shows at once. One of those stupid principle of unintended consequences, people who used to get HD OTA now can't.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Anyone else have trouble getting KAET since it went digital only on VHF high 8? I can't get it with my HR20-700 or my Sammy's built in tuner.


Nope I am using a UHF only antenna. so it is a good thing D* gives it to me. I was under the impression all Digital signals were to remain in the UHF spectrum . that's why I bought the antenna I did.

here is the official word from KAET Eight's digital channels are on the air in the Phoenix area. At midnight on April 29 we moved the digital signal from channel 29 (UHF) to channel 8 (VHF).


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hoxxx said:


> Nope I am using a UHF only antenna. so it is a good thing D* gives it to me. I was under the impression all Digital signals were to remain in the UHF spectrum . that's why I bought the antenna I did.


Nope. Channels 52-69 will be gone as will MOST use of channels 2-6, but there's no "UHF only" aspect to the transition. In fact, many stations with analogs on high VHF (7-13) are moving their digital signals back to high VHF when they turn off analog.

But there will be some markets where all the signals will be UHF. And only a few stations will be broadcasting digitally on low VHF (2-6).


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

I was getting all the local digital channels fine last time I checked, this morning had my TV scan and lost 8 and 10.....can't get them back.

I'd hate to spend $$$ on a new inside antenna, tried several in the past and the results were spotty at best.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Hoxxx said:


> Nope I am using a UHF only antenna. so it is a good thing D* gives it to me. I was under the impression all Digital signals were to remain in the UHF spectrum . that's why I bought the antenna I did.


It's really odd - I've seen all these promos and warings about the digital transition but really NO warnings whatsoever about channels moving from UHF to VHF. They always say if you can receive the digital signal now then you will be fine. Well this isn't really the case if you have a UHF only antenna and channels move to VHF.

Heck - couldnt even find any mention of it on abc15.com this morning after they switched last night moving from UHF to VHF.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

pfp said:


> It's really odd - I've seen all these promos and warings about the digital transition but really NO warnings whatsoever about channels moving from UHF to VHF. They always say if you can receive the digital signal now then you will be fine. Well this isn't really the case if you have a UHF only antenna and channels move to VHF.


Yup. I think this was the "weak link" in all the educational efforts. They kept talking about antennas and converter boxes, but they never much educated people on the differences between VHF and UHF and that you might need different antennas if the broadcast signal is moved from UHF to VHF. This is particularly true for stations with high VHF analog signals and UHF digital signals, many of which are moving back to high VHF today.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I use the Terk HDTVi. All I had to do was extend the dipoles a bit in a V (as pictured) to get VHF-Hi. Fortunately none are going to VHF-Lo because that requires the dipoles to be fully extended horizontally.


----------

